# Boss-man needs a home! **adopted**



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Boss is approximately 9 months old and is lookin for his furever home in the Sacramento area of California. He is a happy "pit mix" boy who gets along with most dogs. He's microchipped, fixed, and up to date with his shots. He's mastering the "potty outside" thing and is learning to love his crate, although admittedly not there yet. He loves to be near people! He often lays under my computer chair and gnaws happily on a nylabone often curling up and falling asleep  All he wants is a home to call his own! If you are interested in this sweet boy please contact Chako Pit Bull Rescue by email at [email protected]. Or you can message me here and I will get you in contact with the right people.

Showin his pretty sit.









Sittin again.









"Whats so funny nice-lady?"









Stickin his tongue out at me!









Him and his foster-brother Odin! Boss is on the right 









Just bein cute!









"Nice-lady, u has yummy treats!"


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

he looks great!! i hope you find him a good home


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

beautiful dogs.! Boss looks awesome and finding a forever home will be a ease for that fellow.  boss and odin looks like twins!. ;D


----------



## Buddhasmommy (Aug 23, 2012)

He is gorgeous! I'm sure he will be finding a forever home soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks! and yeah i call them my bookends! lol. i hope he finds a new home quickly, the shelter never even gave him a chance. i guess he knocked an elderly volunteer over when they tried to take him out of his kennel. why an elderly volunteer would try to walk a "pit bull" is beyond me.... go walk a small dog and let the younger volunteers handle the strong dogs. but they put him in a back room far from the adoption floor.  and thats how he ended up in foster care...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww he's pretty'

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Boss went to his first adoption event today with a lil pit mix girl named Oakley. He liked her A LOT! lol, and he did good shmoozin with potential owners and showin off how good of a boy he is! i hope he gets a family for Christmas!


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

I want him sooo bad. But I already have Jaxx and Jade, I dont think I can handle another. Hope he finds a good family.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

He melts my heart. Hope that he finds a great home soon.


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

very cute boy looking for a female myself


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

He's a cutie , they look like twins  xo


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Any update on Boss? He looks like an AWESOME dog, and I hope he finds a loving home for him.:woof:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

BullHeaded said:


> Any update on Boss? He looks like an AWESOME dog, and I hope he finds a loving home for him.:woof:


Boss is doin great, we learned that his stomach cannot handle low quality kibble. And now that he is on a better food he is well on his way to being potty trained. He knows sit and lay down and has learned to not bumrush the door when i go to let him out, he waits till i say ok now. He'd still not happy about crate training but hes coming around slowly.

In fact he is actually goin to a new foster home this week! This new family is possibly looking for a male "pit mix" who gets along with other dogs (Chako will not adopt a dog out to a family that doesn't own a crate) for adoption and they are wanting to give Boss a trial run! Although nothing is official until hes actually adopted!

Here's a few newer pics!

Snugglin with his foster brother Odin, who makes Boss look tiny.









Passed out!









Bein cute


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Awww, he does the bulldog burrito too. They're so cute when the fold in half and make themselves as small as they can. LOL!
I hope they adopt him. I would love him, but I'm on the wrong coast. 

PS Odin makes ALL dogs look small. LOL!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Awww, he does the bulldog burrito too. They're so cute when the fold in half and make themselves as small as they can. LOL!
> I hope they adopt him. I would love him, but I'm on the wrong coast.
> 
> PS Odin makes ALL dogs look small. LOL!


lol @ bulldog burrito... ive never heard that term before. and yes, i hope they do too, he needs a good home! and yes wrong coast!!!!

and i literally almost died choking when i read ur last comment. i got this nasty deep chest cough and it kicked in when i laughed. cuz yes, Odin is a monster. i wish i coulda gotten a pic of when he met lil Crixus soooo cute!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww I love it too I call it M doing a little pit ball. soo freaking cute! How are you gonna be wihtout boss? Will you take another pup into foster? Keep your spot open in case the new foster doesn't work out? How hard is it gonna be to give him up? Will Odin be happy or sad? lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Amy I was thinking the same exact thing!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> awww I love it too I call it M doing a little pit ball. soo freaking cute! How are you gonna be wihtout boss? Will you take another pup into foster? Keep your spot open in case the new foster doesn't work out? How hard is it gonna be to give him up? Will Odin be happy or sad? lol


sorry for the delayed response.. ive been a lil sick.

well Boss has officially gone to his new foster home. i just got home from dropping him off and Odin is lookin around a bit. i dont know if he will be happy or sad hes gone, it will be interesting to see what he does. im not to broken up, i think i did a good job of not getting to attached to Boss. but then again i only had him for a lil while. although it made me feel good to get some compliments on how good ive gotten him. 

but yes, i will be keeping my spot open in case Boss doesnt get along with his new foster brother, Wilbur. and i want to take a lil brake from fostering anyways to focus on Odin and start WP.

so, best of luck to Boss and i hope he finds a forever home quickly, or maybe this foster family decides to keep him! either way if anyone is interested in him contact Chako Pit Bull Rescue!!!! or me. i will keep y'all updated. :cheers:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to hear if was a wonderful experience for you. I hope Wilber and
Boss get alone great for everyone's sake. Can't wait to hear about how it all goes. Especially the wp. Odin is so handsome in his harness.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## greenhulk (Jan 10, 2013)

i hope boss have a new home soon..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> Glad to hear if was a wonderful experience for you. I hope Wilber and
> Boss get alone great for everyone's sake. Can't wait to hear about how it all goes. Especially the wp. Odin is so handsome in his harness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


they seemed like they will be getting along, both had very happy tails. lol. oh and when we got there Wilber was on his treadmill LOL. reminded me of Mel  and thank u, i do think Odin is pretty sexy in that harness. :thumbsup:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

well im not sure when it happened but Chako Pit Bull Rescue's FB page shows Boss as bein adopted!!!! Congrats to him!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yay for boss!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay! Wonder if it was the foster home he went too? They must be busy but jeesh not even an email to tell ya!!??

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> Yay! Wonder if it was the foster home he went too? They must be busy but jeesh not even an email to tell ya!!??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


yeah im not sure where the communication gap came from. but i wont push it, since i wont be fostering again for a while. with the addition of Banshee. but still.... my guess is that he went to the foster family. but then again the last time i asked about him, i was told he had a successful meat and great but waiting to hear back. i guess i should drop them a line and ask....


----------

